

Let's reason like Elon Musk - kirk21

Let's make a list of assumptions that are shared in an industry and reason from first principles if they are right. In that way we can determine which industries should be out-innovated.<p>Examples:
* Car industry -&#62; combustion engines are the best -&#62; First principles: electric engines are more efficient. =&#62; Tesla Motors
* Space industry -&#62; outsourcing makes sense (since we like to wear suits) -&#62; First principles: it is more expensive and not efficient. =&#62; SpaceX
======
kirk21
* Fusion research -> We should build big experiments (eg. ITER) -> First principles: if it takes years to start the experiment, you'll lose momentum. * Construction industry -> We should reduce the number of lanes so we can work -> First principles: using prefab roadblocks could speed up the work (cfr. comment of Elon Musk in an interview) * Agriculture -> We should produce more -> First principles: the approach should be adjusted to the weather forecasts

------
lifeisstillgood
Food processing: assumption: people do not want to know what goes into their
food. Reality: people want to make an informed decision on the price and
provenance of their food

-> food tracking systems, starting with farms and migrating from there - probably using invoices to track what goes where? Hard to see a workable solution

Others?

